# Whats the differnece psl or dwal?



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

im not applying at the moment but im starting my training very shortly. cut a long story short i wont be needing a DWAL for anything but one species of snake, possibly two one for research and one for pleasure, if not though just the one for research. i keep seeing PSL which i can only assume means Poiseness Snake License? which is confusing me abit as i thought snakes where venomous not poisenous? anyway if thats what it is how would i apply for that, in the same way as a DWAL? is there a price difference? its just i dont see the point in getting a DWAL if theres a snake specicifc one that comes slightly cheaper. id be very grateful for any help


----------



## Kalouda (Sep 1, 2010)

PSL means Pet Shop License, so for people who have a pet shop to sell animals...There is a price difference, I think the PSL is cheaper depending on where youre located...as where i am a DWAL is over a grand and some other areas are £100 and up.


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

aw yeah what a complete spak i am, i new about pet shop licenses just dint click in my sweed thats what PSL ment :2thumb: thanks

is there certain requirements for a pet shop license, like wouldn't they no you didn't run a pet shop and just say no you have to get a DWAL?


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Taken from the DWA sticky at the top of the page:

*Q: I was told I could get a Pet Shop License instead, how does this work?*

A: You can keep DWA animals under a pet shop license (or a zoo license), but this requires many other business related conditions as set by the law, including making your licensed address public, being fire inspected and following all health & safety laws. Having a PSL may require rezoning of your housing which can affect Water and Electricity rates & Council Tax. Owning a PSL declares you a business and whilst it may be cheaper to obtain a PSL than a DWA license this "shortcut" can in fact end up being quite a lot more complicated. But if in doubt, your local council can supply you with all the information you need about applying for a PSL under a home address. Even with a PSL, you will still have to follow strict conditions regarding the safety of enclosures and the number/species you have will still be limited by the council.




A PSL can be just as (if not more) expensive as a DWAL in the long run... : victory:


----------



## Kalouda (Sep 1, 2010)

chondro13 said:


> Taken from the DWA sticky at the top of the page:
> 
> *Q: I was told I could get a Pet Shop License instead, how does this work?*
> 
> ...


In the long run it would be alot more expensive, the up keeping of the shop, taxes, rent of said shop and so on.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Kalouda said:


> In the long run it would be alot more expensive, the up keeping of the shop, taxes, rent of said shop and so on.


Well.. you can have a PSL from your own home - so you wouldnt have to actually rent a shop... or upkeep one... 

But there is a lot of red tape involved, and other things to consider such as your council tax on your property would be much more expensive etc etc.. 

Wether or not a PSL or DWAL is more expensive is questionable, but its certain a PSL is more hassle! : victory:


----------



## GJUK (Feb 13, 2010)

> but its certain a PSL is more hassle!


You need to have a word with my coiuncil then! :lol2:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

In addition to what I wrote in the FAQ, you may also find that if you apply for a PSL from home and the council asks you "why do you want this PSL from home" and you say "Because it's easier than getting a DWA..." you could run the risk of being declined. If you in fact don't intend to run a business/pet shop and lie to the council about the reasons behind the licensing, you could again lose your license and even risk being banned from applying in the future - I would always recommend people be 100% honest with their licensing officers to avoid anything coming back to bite them in the butt in the future.

Overall I would personally always recommend that people don't try and find "short cuts" in the legislation and stick to a DWA license if you're keeping for personal reasons, and a PSL if you're buying/selling as a business.


----------



## kain (Mar 23, 2009)

You said one was for research, I though you have to apply a whole host of seperate licences etc for research ?


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

kain said:


> You said one was for research, I though you have to apply a whole host of seperate licences etc for research ?


It depends what your doing in regards to 'research'. I had this issue with my dissertation project.. 

I did it on A.callidryas (red eyed tree frog) and originally wanted to study metabolic bone disease. The ethics behind it are specific - they are FINE with you euthanizing a healthy animal, but the fact that giving animals MBD of any kind would cause it undue suffering during life means you need special licences.

I ended up doing research on the behaviour - which requires absolutely no licences at all.


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

ok great thanks, i thought it would be best to get a DWAL, and thanks for the quote it explains it very clearly.

regarding the reasearch, its mainly personal research and 90% will be observational if not more. More about the differences in behaviour in captivity and the wild. thanks guys for clearing it up though


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

snakes are only poisionous in america...


----------

